# Puppy chewing dog bed



## redox (May 21, 2007)

My puppy decided yesterday that he wanted to destroy and eat his foam bed that we have in his kennel. It had been in his kennel for about a month before this without any problems. Has anyone else had this problem and been able to correct it or at least prevent it?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Probably boredom. Does your dog get a nice long, invigorating walk or play session before being crated? 

Prevention...don't put a crate pad in the crate.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Been there! Rowdy went without a crate pad or even bedding for that matter for a few months before I could trust him again. You might just have to skip the bedding for a while.


----------



## redox (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, but going without bedding isn't an option at this point. Vizslas don't have much in the way of padding as it is, and being a puppy, mine has even less, so I can't really justify letting him sleep on a hard surface.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

redox said:


> Thanks for the replies, but going without bedding isn't an option at this point. Vizslas don't have much in the way of padding as it is, and being a puppy, mine has even less, so I can't really justify letting him sleep on a hard surface.


Neither do boxers and mine did just fine -the crate has a plastic tray, right? Your pup will be fine.


----------



## redox (May 21, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Neither do boxers and mine did just fine -the crate has a plastic tray, right? Your pup will be fine.


Thank you, but I know many greyhound rescues that feel differently. With a greyhound things are different, I know, but I still feel that using just the plastic tray would be a last resort. Again, thank you for the input.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

When I have pups I bed them down with an old terry bath towel. If they mess it is easy enough to throw in the wash. And they're not as expensive as pads if they happen to be in a chewing stage.

I still suggest tiring out the pup before crating though.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

A-HA! I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier, there was one crate bed that Rowdy couldn't destroy - it's fuzzy like lamb's wool and provides some nice cushion, yet very sturdy and machine washable. 
I found it here:
http://www.dog.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=020446+019


----------



## redox (May 21, 2007)

briteday said:


> When I have pups I bed them down with an old terry bath towel. If they mess it is easy enough to throw in the wash. And they're not as expensive as pads if they happen to be in a chewing stage.


Thanks, we are using a couple towels now.



briteday said:


> I still suggest tiring out the pup before crating though.


We try . He'll settle down for a couple hours after a really hard play session, but after that he's ready for more. Teenagers... 



BoxMeIn21 said:


> A-HA! I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier, there was one crate bed that Rowdy couldn't destroy - it's fuzzy like lamb's wool and provides some nice cushion, yet very sturdy and machine washable.
> I found it here:
> http://www.dog.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=020446+019


Cool, I'll have to look for something like that.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Lilly never tore up her foam bed for the longest time and then one day during play with one of the cats they turned it over which exposed the foam bottom and she learned what great fun it was to chew chunks off! We switched to a padded bed that is very cushy but has a cover that is like lambswool and she cannot tear it up like you can foam.

When she used to be crated I bought sheets of what felt like lambswool and some fleece and cut it into "blankets" for her crate. She could whip those around all she wanted but could not chew or rip them.


----------



## EasternCanuck (Apr 15, 2007)

My toy poodle tore his bed apart as well. He saw it as a toy. He'd get into it, bite it, and shake back and forth so that he moved the bed, with him in it, right across the floor.

We just let him do it until he tore it and then it went into the garbage. He doesn't like a towel in his crate either and pushes it to the end before he sleeps.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

One of my friends has a chew toy that her pup _only_ gets when she's in the crate. It's kind of special, so when she's in there, she goes to town on it. Obviously, every dog is different, but maybe something like would help divert your dog's attention away from the bed?


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

I have been through soooo many beds in crates with my dog Percy. When I got the crate, I'd read that sometimes dogs like it if you put a sheet over the crate so it is more den like. Percy pulled it down through the crate holes and ripped it to shreds. I'd leave bones and stuffed kongs in the crate, Percy ripped the bed to shreds. With the help of a trainer I figured out that some of the problem was separation anxiety. He just wasn't secure when I left that I would come back, and took out his frustration through destruction. 

One thing that helped was I started over and completely re-trained Percy with the crate. I put him in for five mins when he could see me and gradually made the time longer but stayed where he could see me. Then I'd walk around the corner but make noise so he could hear me or I'd watch a tv show or a movie (the crate is in the room with the tv). Then I'd not make noise but let him see me if he started whining. Then I'd leave the house for 10, 20, 30 mins and longer until he understood that my leaving was not forever. 

I found that after doing this, the shredding of beds decreased dramatically. Every so often Percy will still do this now, but it's usually just a corner and is few and far between. Basically, it happens when we leave the house and Percy's internal schedule says we should be home....say we go out again after coming home from work during the week.

I understand not wanting the dog to have to be on the hard plastic, although in the short term it probably wouldn't be too bad for a while. Luckily, Percy doesn't try to eat the stuffing like some dogs do, otherwise I would probably have had to discontinue bedding for a while. Although at 25-50 bucks a pop, replacing those beds every couple weeks wasn't particularly pleasant.


----------



## AmyB (Aug 5, 2007)

I would suggest to take the bedding out until her chewing stops. I have a 3 month old Weimaraner who loves to chew as well and she is doing fine sleeping on a hard surface. I don't know if she's ingesting the filling, my pup was, but I don't think it's worth taking the chance because it could make her sick. I would save the bedding for when you can supervise your puppy that way you can correct her when she starts to chew it. Give her a firm "AHT!" and then give her one of her toys. Tell her "Take your toy" and when she does praise her! Good luck!


----------



## Val (Jul 27, 2007)

redox said:


> My puppy decided yesterday that he wanted to destroy and eat his foam bed that we have in his kennel. It had been in his kennel for about a month before this without any problems. Has anyone else had this problem and been able to correct it or at least prevent it?


My dog did the exact same thing: waited for about 6 weeks and then chewed her bed to bits. I went back to the basics of crate training and so far so good but I have not bought another bed to go in her crate. Instead we are using carpet samples we picked up for about a buck a piece at a going out of business sale. So far so good.

I want to make sure she's not going to do it anymore before I invest in a new bed for the crate. The carpet sample lays flat but yet provides some cushion. 

Val


----------



## redox (May 21, 2007)

Val said:


> My dog did the exact same thing: waited for about 6 weeks and then chewed her bed to bits. I went back to the basics of crate training and so far so good but I have not bought another bed to go in her crate. Instead we are using carpet samples we picked up for about a buck a piece at a going out of business sale. So far so good.
> 
> I want to make sure she's not going to do it anymore before I invest in a new bed for the crate. The carpet sample lays flat but yet provides some cushion.
> 
> Val



The carpet sample is a really good idea! Thanks.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy just has a towel in his crate and he likes to chew on it but he can't tear it up. He also has a dog bed that even though he can't tear it up one time he flipped it over where it was bent in half and he stood on top of it so proud. I'm sure the dog won't mind a towel even though you think he won't.


----------

